# Some pictures of my progress...



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Some pictures of my progress... Large Pictures.*

Here's one of my oil pan, I used a -10 bulkhead fitting, 2 teflon orings, and some JB Weld... no welding needed:

















*EDIT--- pictures may work now...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Pics not working for me....

Also what are your plans on the transmission ?
Are you going for a complete rebuild?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Really? Hmm anyone else not seeing them?

here's a link directly to the album then...YahooOOOOOOOOO!!!! 

I'm waiting on the trans to see if it will hold... I've asked around to the ppl in the SR20 autos that have turboed and they mentioned it held 7 psi for a year with heavy footing but started slipping after that... I'm going to have my valve body rebuilt this summer and rebuild the tranny with the Level 10 kit next summer with a larger pump.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

nice work, do you have a auto tranny i assume??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

can you see the pics? or are you going to the link?

yeah I have an auto.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i went to the link, the pics dont work


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I get the link fine....


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

really nice setup ... how much did that run you (parts&labor) ?

.........you are gonna have a fun time when smogtime come around ........


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

that's why I smogged the car already and I'm good for the next two years... JWT is burning my fun time right now!

besides when i have to get it smogged again I'm going to take it off and put my other oil pan back on.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

cool beans


----------



## Ruth'Less (May 1, 2002)

What size injectors are you running.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I posted some more pictures up... 

I don't want to pay yahoo to use their photo sharing feature so the link may not work...

I'm using the 370cc injectors the kit was designed to run with. Got the 240sx MAF from a 98...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yup, the link worked fine...cant wait to see your results james...JWT is takin forever for you


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah that's ok though... once it comes in I'll have everything on the car in a weekend!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

james i have a question, i just got the 240SX MAF in yesturday and from the person i got it from they put that clear flexible glue(forgot what its called) around the top of sensor box, kinda looks like they took it apart and glued the top back on....i'll post a pic later but as for now what do you think they could be taking it apart for? The person said it was in great condition and works just fine


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Check out the top of the box where the glue is....is this serious?


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey James, don't worry about the auto GA16DE tranny going out on ya anytime soon, mine's held up pretty well for the 3months of the turbo kit being in, it ran great never had any problems whatsoever, granted I changed the pan gasket and replaced the fluid, but there has been a leak in the tranny for at least 6-8months, and it still ran great, the level still shows full, but w/e,
JCC


----------

